# Speech Therapist needed



## mattan (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in need of a speech therapist for my 4 year old son. He had seen one a couple of times in Australia before moving out here in November. We are needing to continue his therapy here but don't know where to start looking. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe you could ask at the British Council? Or you could ask one of the schools for advice?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest calling the schools and see if you can find someone who is trained and educated to be a speech therapist.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Try Rosie Payne at Dubai Community Health Centre. They're a non-profit, I believe.. located in Jumeirah Beach Road in Al Wasl Road. The website has link and directions and numbers.

There are a lot of other speech consultants in the centre, but Rosie is from NZ, and somehow my 4 year old nephew took to her right away as she is excellent with kids, has lots of patience, and he being Canadian and used to North American accents understood her NZ accent better than others.

If you'd like her personal number, just send me a PM.

Hope it helps.


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

mattan said:


> I am in need of a speech therapist for my 4 year old son. He had seen one a couple of times in Australia before moving out here in November. We are needing to continue his therapy here but don't know where to start looking. If anyone could help that would be greatly appreciated.


I know that the Dubai Physiotherapy and family medicine clininc has a good speach therapist.04-3496333. Sorry , I donlt know the name of the Dr.

Cheers, A


----------

